
Newbie to Expert Photo Editing in 5 Minutes - achairapart
https://www.polarr.co/guide
======
widdershins
Really nice site, I've been learning Liveroom and figuring some stuff out on
my own in an experimental way, but this makes that process much easier.

It would be nice, in cases where the properties are related, to use the same
photograph as an example. For example, it would be nice to see how Saturation
and Vibrance differently affect the skin tones on the baby picture.

